# ACES (The new Blue Comet)



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a video that I just shot. It's the new NJT NYC to Atlantic City Express crossing Heights Ave. in Berlin, NJ. (just minutes away from me). Service is only Fri, Sat. & Sun. The train leaves NY gets into NJ then crosses over to PA....THEN comes back over to NJ THEN right to Atlantic City.. The Blue Comet never left NJ. Funny... CNJ started the Blue Comet run when the economy was headed for the Great Depression.. SO. NJT does the same thing.. DUH! This time NJT has the backing from 3 casinos.. ENJOY!


ACES Web Page


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting train. Diesel motive power on the head end and Electric traction on the rear? I think that Head end power was built locally to me too in the Hornell NY shops. 

Chas


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The cause for dual power is NYC and the northern lines are electric but it ends going to AC as it was left for freight use. Same for the NJ Coast line we have electric but the train that goes to Bayhead changes to diesel.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wondered about taking the old LGB/Lehman ICE trainset and doing something like that with it. Diesel on one end and leave the electric on the other. Add in a cheap diesel sound system and you don't need catenary. Prototype almost for everything. Not quite but close. 

Chas


----------

